# Post RAI 2 weeks



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am having good mornings, around 2 I tend to get headaches and start to feel a bit off.

I am still on 5 mg MMi and 40 mg propanalol split into half in the morning and half at night. I think I am going to drop the night dose of that.

Endo did send me for bloodwork just to get a base of where I was. I also am including the bloodwork from prior to RAI after stopping MMi and bloodwork before that. So it appears that the RAI is working as it has come down quite a bit in 2 weeks.

Mar 1
TSH .03 (.3-5.6) same ranges for all tests
FT4 11 (7.2-21)
FT3 5.9 (3.8-6.0)

Mar 18
TSH .03
FT4 36.6
FT3 17.6

Mar 29
TSH .03
FT4 20.3
FT3 5.3

Leanne.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am having good mornings, around 2 I tend to get headaches and start to feel a bit off.
> 
> I am still on 5 mg MMi and 40 mg propanalol split into half in the morning and half at night. I think I am going to drop the night dose of that.
> 
> ...


Leanne; aside from the headaches, are you feeling a bit better over all? You have been through a lot so please don't over do things. Pamper yourself.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Overall...yes I am doing better.

I a hoping for more improvement to come.

I try to relax but it is hard as I can't sit still for long!!

Thanks,

Leanne.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

So I had my newest labs done...I am now 4 weeks post RAI

Mar 1
TSH .03 (.3-5.6) same ranges for all tests
FT4 11 (7.2-21)
FT3 5.9 (3.8-6.0)

Mar 18
TSH .03
FT4 36.6
FT3 17.6

Mar 29
TSH .03
FT4 20.3
FT3 5.3

Apr 11
TSH .04
FT4 9.5
FT3 3.1

I can't believe Endo didn't call and tell me to go off anti-thyroid meds. Thank god I had an appointment with my family Dr and she told me to stop them. But to check with Endo. The receptionist was totally confused by why I was asking to go off anti-thyroid and she said it doesn't give you low blood pressure??? What? I told her NO...I have low FT4 & FT3 and I am still on anti-thyroids!! Now I have to go see him tomororow!!

Hopefully soon this will be over and I can switch my care to my family Dr.

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> So I had my newest labs done...I am now 4 weeks post RAI
> 
> Mar 1
> TSH .03 (.3-5.6) same ranges for all tests
> ...


Lord have mercy. I am sure that TSH will shoot up soon and I'll bet you feel it fixing to do so!

Let us know. That is ridiculous. You must feel badly?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually I am not feeling all that bad....

I saw Endo this morning and he took me off the Tapazole!! Really??? And my thyroid care has now been switched over to my family Dr!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Actually I am not feeling all that bad....
> 
> I saw Endo this morning and he took me off the Tapazole!! Really??? And my thyroid care has now been switched over to my family Dr!!


And will your family doctor start you on thyroxine replacement ASAP? When do you see him/her?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

No not on any replacement yet. Have to wait and see how my levels are once I have no anti-thyroid in my system.
Endo let me go today so I am now under the care of my family Dr.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> No not on any replacement yet. Have to wait and see how my levels are once I have no anti-thyroid in my system.
> Endo let me go today so I am now under the care of my family Dr.


Are you pleased that your family doctor will handle this? I think this is great if he/she is good and cares about you!

Let us know when you get on replacement.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

yes I like my family Dr. I have been seeing her for 15 + years.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> yes I like my family Dr. I have been seeing her for 15 + years.


Oh, yeah..................this is going to be good. Lucky you! I am so so glad!


----------

